# Größere Übersicht der Server/Gilden



## Bjorhal (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin noch nicht wirklich am WoW spielen und daher auf der Suche nach nem Server, auf dem möglichst viele Leute aus DAoC spielen (vorzugsweise DM/Alb). Gibts irgendwo ne Übersicht der Gilden je Server? Euer Tool wir ja anscheinen noch net so sehr viel genutzt, so dass ich auf den meisten Servern nur 0-10 Gilden finde. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

